# High Ping - Epic Lag - Slow Internet = FAIL



## Kakasan (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello!

Been a while since i've been on here, but I have some problems again !

1) When playing Guild Wars (usually at night, around 9-11) my ping becomes huge and I experience a generous amount of lag to stop me from being able to play

2) My internet (again, usually later at night) becomes slow and tired, things take ages to load - especially media files (vids on youtube, pictures on FaceBook etc)

So, what's the problem?

I'll tell you what I have in terms of computer specs, i guess that could help?

Acer Aspire 8930G
Intel Core Duo (2.0GHz, 800 MHz FSB, 2MB (L2 Cache)
Up to 1791MB NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS TurboCache
4GB DDR3
320GB HDD
RealTek High Defintion Audio

Need anything else just let me know.

It may be worth pointing out I am using a Wireless connection also, the router I use is a Linksys DUAL-BAND Wireless-n Gigabit Router which is noted for:

# Entertainment and gaming router.


# 2 x 2 internal antennas.

# Compatible with wireless/Wi-Fi - b/g/n.

# 4 x ethernet ports.

ALSO I find my internet works much FASTER when another member of my family is using the DESKTOP PC whilst I use the Laptop - strange or not?

Ok, not sure what else to write so be grateful for any help

Cheers!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I suspect your ISP is being overloaded during the night, or someone is using your wireless router during the night. Also, your computer will gradually slow down as you use it without a restart, if you restart after the computer being on all day that may help with the slowdowns.

Also, go to www.speedtest.net and test your speed during the DAY then test it AGAIN during the NIGHT when the slowdowns start to occur.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Kakasan,

Can you also test your laptop while it is wired right to router?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi kakasan, Follow all the instructions posted above me first.

To me it sounds like it could be part of your ISP policy. Check your policy and check what Speeds/Downloads you get during the day (off-peak) and then check what Speeds/Downloads you get during the night (on-peak).


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Another thing, if this is only occurring at a certain time, it's most likely bandwidth that is being used by other customers to your ISP around the same time. Also, make sure there aren't other computers in your house downloading large files at the same time.


----------



## FreeNerd (Sep 16, 2009)

As a rule you should never game on a wireless network. Wireless networks require additional traffic and packets and have a higher latency than a wired network.

For each wireless packet transmitted, there is a "syn" packet before and an "ack" packet after that must also be transmitted. Although you can eliminate the syn/ack overhead if you run exclusively in Wireless G or N mode, most people are still using mixed mode on their routers. There is no way to eliminate the delay and latency that wireless networks have compared to a wired connection.

I agree with the others that the issue is likely your ISP being over burdened during these hours, however I wanted to put in my 2 cents about wireless networks and gaming.

Run a cable to your gaming rig to see if it helps at all with your lag and latency.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

FreeNerd's suggestion is a good one. Personally, if I can't game on a wired connection (and on a desktop machine instead of a laptop) then I don't game. Switching to G or N mode may help but keep in mind you're on a laptop and using wireless, both add up to a poor gaming experience.

Free: How's the weather up in my home town?


----------



## FreeNerd (Sep 16, 2009)

Denver is getting cold this week, fall is coming and we're unseasonably cool this week.

Another issue I left out with WiFi is interference, there are too many to list them all but the obvious once are, neighbors routers on same frequency, microwaves, wireless home phones, and power lines.

If your room mate heats up a burrito at the wrong moment you'll be in trouble.

Friends don't let friends game on WiFi.


----------

